# Stainless Mesh Shrimp Filters



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Oct 2013)

Anyone know where I could get hold of the mesh and what the black plastic is on shrimp filters? The one I have which was great but very breakable, in fact, fell to bits and the ones that are not as fragile have very little surface area, I have to clean it every 3 days. 
I fancy diy'ng a custom one for my inlet. I think the black stuff looks a bit like some kind of heat shrnk stuff.


----------



## sa80mark (1 Oct 2013)

That good old auction site that begins with an E stainless steel mesh is what to search for try to find t316 stainless rarther than the 304 grade although both wont rest the 316 seems to last much better, and yes heat shrink is what most use the only thing to be careful of is make sure your heat shrink isnt the type with the glue inside, 

As a side note ive noticed that doing them diy really isnt much cheaper than buying ready made bit it will offer more flexibility in sizes 

Hth Mark


----------



## AshRolls (1 Oct 2013)

Forum sponsor aquaessentials.co.uk stock these guards, I think they are slightly better made than the ones you see on ebay. I have two in my tank and have had no trouble.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-shrimp-guard-16mm-p-6450.html

*edit* sorry just seen you were looking for the mesh to DIY. Too early in the morning for forum posting, need more tea.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Oct 2013)

I had one of these are absolutely perfect for the job. Lot larger surface area and don't clog as fast. However the one I had just fell to bits. With the greatest of respect to AE richard has offered me a free one on my next order so I may get two when I get some other bits and pieces.  Maybe the one I had was just a dodgy one. 
Before buying I was reading up on them and the rubber washer is quite tight.  Mine was on plastic inlet not glass so might have been worse but soaking in hot water helps to soften it up.  I tried to keep my hands away from the mesh part but the glue that holds them together which is some sort of green stuff seemed to have gone very dry and powdery and the mesh came away in one corner. I tried to straighten it out a little and it just fell apart.  Like I say maybe just an iffy one, at 5.99 though got to be worth trying another though, they are good other than this.


----------



## DTL (1 Oct 2013)

Stainless Steel Woven Wire Mesh 
How To: Make Your Own Aquarium Filter Guard - YouTube


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Oct 2013)

Great links, thanks.  Anybody know where to get the glue less shrink wrap? The auction sites again no doubt!


----------



## sa80mark (1 Oct 2013)

Halfords do it in little packs about £1.20 or b and q, electrical shops etc


----------



## DTL (1 Oct 2013)

Black Heat Shrink Tubing | Electrical Wire Sleeving - Heatshrink-Online


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Oct 2013)

I feel some diying coming on just for the sake of it


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Oct 2013)

Have a look at this video:


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Oct 2013)

Cheers LD, that's the same video that is linked further up bud.


----------

